#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  If I update my Drupal version will I face any problem?

## Ahamed

My running Drupal version is 7.22. One Message show on my dashboard that your recommended version 7.66. That's why I asking You guys please anyone let me know if I update this version will I face any error.

----------


## Katren

Hey!

Nice to meet you  :Smile: 
I have the same question in my mind, Because of recently I faced this issue and also I wanna know How we can fix Drupal core issues easily? I’m not familiar with Drupal site, that’s why I unable to update the code, can anyone please let me know if we update the core, what will happen? the site will be crash or we can move further without any errors? it would be a great help if anyone clarifies in this regard.

----------

